# suche Schutzschlauch für Schaltschrank



## Pockebrd (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suchen nach einem Schutzschlauch für ein Schaltschrank. Als Verbindung zwischen Tür und Schaltschrank mit Halterung zum anschrauben. Hab irgendwie noch nichts gefunden.
Jemand ein Tip wo ich das her bekomm. Vermutlich ganz einfach.


Markus


----------



## Corosop15 (14 Januar 2011)

Google mal nach flexibles Leerrohr.


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Januar 2011)

*Rittal*

Hallo,

das gibt´s alles bei Rittal: Handbuch 32 Seite 1064!


----------



## bgischel (14 Januar 2011)

@Markus
Wir setzen hier die Teile von Rittal ein. Dazu gibt es dann auch die entsprechenden Halter >> Beispielklick <<...


----------



## Stanzman (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
Bei uns setzen wir häufig die Teile ein: http://www.rittal.de/produkte/katalog.asp?ViewAt=1-27-64-4082-4102&Dom=de〈=D 
MfG Stanzman


----------



## Pockebrd (14 Januar 2011)

schön von euch, hat meine Suche vereinfacht


----------

